# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Alimentando hoja de calificaciones escolares desde una plantilla externa

## speralta

Buenos días. Tengo un formato de Boletin de Calificaciones para completar. Requiere que pueda leer desde una fuente externa (otra hoja de Excel) datos como Nombre y no. de Alumno, y las calificaciones por materia. Intenté copiando los primeros datos (nombre y numero), y luego leyendo los datos de las calificaciones en la primera celda, con el propósito de marcar la esquina inferior derecha y halar el area hasta cubrir todas las celdas requeridas. La idea es llenar todos los boletines de cada alumno, y entre cada celda que contendrá información, habrán campos y otras celdas no completables para esta ocasión. Se trata de copiar, buscando que permanezca la secuencia de la referencia de la fuente, pero en el destino no podremos pegar en secuencia, sino conforme al formato del boletón. No parece funcionar lo que estoy haciendo. Sé que existen varias maneras de hacerlo, comando INDEX es una, drag and paste es otra, pero estoy buscando ser tiempo-efectivo... Alguna sugerencia?

----------


## Keebellah

Bienvenindo al foro, aún no he mirado la que has enviado pero basándome a lo que estás explicando tiendo a pensar que conseguirás mejor resultado utilizando macros.
No sé qué experiencia tenés programando en VBA, pero sería una buena opción, y mucho más versátil que utilizando muchas fórmulas y cosas por el estilo.

----------


## Keebellah

Otra pregunta, vas a querer llenar un a hoja por cada alumno, en tu caso son 5 pero me imagino que serán muchos más. no?

----------


## speralta

Gracias por responder Keebellah. He tratado muy poco con VBA. Solo algo en PowerPoint para crear un juego de ceros y equis para mis estudiantes, pero tengo que continuar desarrollando esos conocimientos. Por lo pronto, he resuelto mi dilema definiendo un punto específico en la hoja de trabajo de los boletines a donde traer la matriz de calificaciones externa, y pegarla como raw data, no formatos. Luego, en los campos del boletín (sigo dentro de la misma hoja), llamo una referencia de celdas utilizando el comando INDIRECT. De esta manera, habiendo definido cada primer campo de cada boletín, basta halar hasta el final del mismo para completar todas las calificaciones de ese estudiante. Un poco de trabajo hoy, pero ya las próximas fechas de calificaciones bastará pegar la matriz del segundo período en el lugar preciso, y los boletines se popularán solos. Lo he probado.

----------


## Keebellah

Perfecto, recordá que la sintaxis para el VBA es igual dentor de todos las aplicacionde de Office, lo que cambia son las referencias ya que worksheet no exist en Powerpoint.
Lo que podés hacer es recordar una macro de los pasos para un alumno en luege abrirlo para ver como funciona y podés editarlo para hacerlo dinámico y que funcione en todas las condiciones.

----------


## speralta

Lo intentaré. Si tienes algun tutorial que me puedas referir te lo agradeceré. Gracias...!

Pensando en mi solución me surge un dilema consecuente: Para el segundo período de calificaciones, dentro de dos meses, haré que lo que dije: traeré la nueva matriz de captura de cada docente, y simplemente pegaré en el punto indicado. Voilá... pero, eso me creará un problema, pues las casillas de la columna vieja, la primera entrega de notas, al tener las referencias del comando INDIRECT hacia esa referencias y posiciones de la hoja de trabajo, se modificarán según los nuevos valores...  :Frown:  ... y para impresión necesito que la columna vieja permanezca con los viejos valores... Debe existir alguna manera de fijar esos valores sin que yo tenga que tomar el valor numerico de esa columna y reemplazar todos los boletines por ese valor absoluto, fijo, para entonces trabajar con la segunda columna del boletin...

----------


## Keebellah

Estoy saliendo ahora miraré cuando esté de vuelta

----------


## Keebellah

Deberás colocar tantas columnas como períodos que querés mostrar, el test sería si no es la primera columna y esta está vacía entonces llenar la siguiente y así para los siguientes periodos.
Creo que una macro te lo hará más fácil y permitirá más dinámica por en cuanto cambien los datos fuente

----------


## Keebellah

Ya es tarde per esta sería la idea.
Hay tres hojas (dos 'escondidas') una fingirá como modelo para copiar y llenar, una para cada alumno y por 4 períodos.
El formularie servirá para selccionar el alumno y escgoer el príodo.
No hay nada de código excepto el de llenar la lista de alumnos en la otra hoja escondida.
Habrá que abrir la fuente, por medio del formulario seleccionar el alumno y el período para así registrar ese alumno con las notas del período selccionado.
Si no hay hoja, se utilizará la modelo para copier y nombrarla o solo con el núemor del alumno, y rellenar.
Aquí es media noche así que, hasta mañana

----------


## Keebellah

Te parece algo la idea?
En tu casa son las 11:02 asíq ue estád despierto  :Smilie:

----------


## Keebellah

Ya que no estás interesado lo dejo.
Buena suerte con tu projecto

----------


## speralta

Buenos días Keebellah. Lamento haberte dado la impresión de desinterés. Debí haber ingresado al forum _(hoy es la siguiente vez que lo hago desde aquel día)_ al menos para verificar si habías tomado algún tiempo para esto. Mis disculpas. Tuve tanta presión con el proyecto que no pude dejar el código que ya había yo empezado, y de todas maneras había tomado cierta forma y funcionalidad. Hoy poy hoy nos sirve bastante. A tu disposición si deseas verlo. De nuevo, mis disculpas.

----------


## Keebellah

Hola, honestamente, me preocupaba un poco y también el hecho de de no estar an tanto si te había servido.
Me alegro que así fue y lo puden utilizar.
Gracias por la información.
Salud.

----------


## Guille257

Hola a todos
Yo también quiero desarrollar una forma de completar boletines escolares debido a la pandemia.
Tengo todas las notas de los alumnos en planillas de Excel y debo volcarlos en cada boletín. Y creo que una macro me ayudaría bastante.
Si alguno puede darme una idea de como hacerlo.
Yo pienso que la Macro debría tomar los datos de la planilla del alumno y generar un boletin.
Recién me inicio en macro. Intenté hacerlo con funciones de Búsqueda y Referencias pero es muy dificultoso.
Si alguien puede darme una mano, muy agradecido
Saludos

Guillermo

----------


## Keebellah

Hola Guillermo,
Por favor respetá las reglas del forum; por favor empezar tu propia pregunta y podés referir a la de speralta.
Además sin exemplos concretos (datos ficticios) que tenés en este momento es difícil ayudarte.
Enviáme un PM con la referencia uan vez que la presentes al forum y veremos si te puedo ayudar.

----------

